# steuerung für förderband



## Bobby-Bayds (18 November 2007)

Hi,
Soll in der Firma eine SPS Steuerung für ne S5 entwickeln, hab aber leider keine Ahnung wie ich folgendes umsetzen soll und hab daher gedacht ihr könntet vielleicht helfen.
-Ein Förderband soll alle 5 min laufen wenn das Band dahinter auch grade  läuft. Es soll dann ca 30 sekunden laufen. Wenn während des Ablaufs der 30 sekunden das nachfolgende Band stoppt soll das andere Band auch stoppen. Beim Wiederanlauf des Bandes dahinter soll das Band dann auch wieder anlaufen aber nur noch um die Restzeit der vorigen 30 sekunden.

geh mal davon aus das stellt für euch kein Problem dar, aber ich bin auf keine idee gekommen da ich außer das bischen Grundwissen für S7 in der Berufschule ansonst nix mit SPS zu tun hab.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 November 2007)

*Info*

Seh ich das richtig? Es soll 30 sec laufen, dann 4 1/2 Minuten stehen, dann wieder 30 sec laufen?

Dabbes


----------



## Bobby-Bayds (19 November 2007)

ja so ungefähr in dem verhältnis, aber halt nur wenn des band dahinter auch läuft.


----------



## HDD (19 November 2007)

Hi,
bastel Dir einen Taktgeber für sek. oder auch kleiner und zähle ein MW hoch stichwort Flanke SPB usw.
Das kannst du mit einem Vergleicher abfragen!
Suchfunktion ist auch noch gut oder warte bis Dir einer das hier reinstellt!!!     Wer könnte sowas machen?
HDD


----------



## argv_user (19 November 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Wer könnte sowas machen?
> HDD



Der Ackermann, der Ackermann !!!
(Zitat aus einem Sketch von Jupp Schmitz)


----------



## Bobby-Bayds (19 November 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> oder warte bis Dir einer das hier reinstellt!!!HDD


ich bitte darum, den des mit dem taktgeber hab ich mir schon gedacht, hab aber keine ahnung wie ich mir selbst einen bastel oder die werte weiter bearbeiten soll, sprich vergleicher etc..
Also bitte einmal für dumme, da ich das erste mal damit arbeite :???:


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Also eine Anleitung zum Taktmerker bauen, OK eine relativ Siemensianische,
steht in jedem S5-Systemhandbuch.


----------



## dusser75 (19 Dezember 2007)

Bobby-Bayds schrieb:


> Hi,
> Soll in der Firma eine SPS Steuerung für ne S5 entwickeln, hab aber leider keine Ahnung wie ich folgendes umsetzen soll und hab daher gedacht ihr könntet vielleicht helfen.
> -Ein Förderband soll alle 5 min laufen wenn das Band dahinter auch grade läuft. Es soll dann ca 30 sekunden laufen. Wenn während des Ablaufs der 30 sekunden das nachfolgende Band stoppt soll das andere Band auch stoppen. Beim Wiederanlauf des Bandes dahinter soll das Band dann auch wieder anlaufen aber nur noch um die Restzeit der vorigen 30 sekunden.
> 
> geh mal davon aus das stellt für euch kein Problem dar, aber ich bin auf keine idee gekommen da ich außer das bischen Grundwissen für S7 in der Berufschule ansonst nix mit SPS zu tun hab.


 
Hier dein Taktmerker:
UN M  0.0   // Merker der 1 mal alle 0,1 Sek für 1 Zyklus an ist
 L KT 10.0    // Lade zeitkonstante 10 x 0,01 sek
 SE T  1     
 U T  1
 = M  0.0   // Wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist wird M0.0 ein und geht nach einem Durchlauf wieder aus.

Dein Zähler für die 30 sek. Rückwärts. Denn wenn der Zähler abgelaufen ist ist das VKE vom Zähler 0

U E1.0   // Freigabe vom vorherigem Band
U M1.0  // Merker das die 5 min Abgleaufen ist
U M0.0  // Taktmerker
ZR 1     // Zähler rückwärz
U M1.0  // Bedingung die Zeit neu von vorne zu Starten
LKZ 300  // Zähl konstante laden 300x 0,1 Sek 
S Z1


Die Ansteuerung vom Band
U E1.0  // Freigabe vom Vorheringem Band
U M1.0 // Merker das die 5min Abgelaufen ist
U Z 1   // Zähler
= A2.0 // Ausgang Band


Ich hoffe dir hilft das.


----------

